# inexpensive watch and grosgrain strap



## 4dgt90 (Dec 2, 2009)

hello,

i was wondering if anyone could provide me with a link to an inexpensive (less than $50) watch similar to the whiteface military Timex watches that jcrew is selling. I realize Timex makes military and field watches and in doing a quick search on amazon i can't find any i like.

i'm looking for something as close as possible to the one jcrew is selling. https://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Me...ries/necessaryluxuries/PRDOVR~27460/27460.jsp
a silver colored metal, white-face, very plain and simple looking.

i'd also like a striped watch strap with my alma mater's colors (black and gold). i haven't been able to find that combination, black with gold stripes.

thanks,


----------



## Nico01 (Jan 8, 2009)

Unfortunately, the white face can pose a bit of an issue; most similar watches (especially the less expensive ones) have a black face.

The timex camper is the closest model to the j. crew one, here in white: https://www.amazon.com/Timex-T49101...r_1_5?ie=UTF8&s=watches&qid=1275979853&sr=8-5

If youre willing to spring for a bit more, you can get one of the seiko 5 models, which are part of an excellent line of inexpensive, accurate, and durable mechanical (automatic) watches: https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-SNK803...r_1_9?ie=UTF8&s=watches&qid=1275979614&sr=1-9

All the other suggestions I have are for black faced watches, and they all have a more 'military' look to them, with the luminous triangles, etc.


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

This Orvis watch may fit the bill (at least with respect to the inexpensive part):

Also, Smart Turnout offers a black and gold watch strap (their straps are "NATO" straps, and therefore are a little more expensive, and nicer, than those available from Central Watch, etc.):

https://www.smartturnout.com/produc...ndervilt-university-watch-and-watchstrap.html


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

This watch is on the top of my to-get list currently, Bean's Vintage Field Watch.

It's Swiss made (instead of Chinese made like I'm guessing the J. Crew Timex is), and it's less expensive.


----------



## Youngster (Jun 5, 2008)

I kinda forgot how cool looking that Timex expedition was. I used have one, but broke it, while on an expedition. 
Good watch, I recommend.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm currently wearing the Seiko 5 Nico01 recommended. A good watch for sure, and if you prefer automatics it's a good choice.

Aesthetically speaking, I don't like the crown. I prefer the more classic crown on the J. Crew Timex and on the Bean I recommended. The dial's a bit busy for my tastes too.

It's also a whopper and is less comfortable than other watches I own.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

The basic Timex Camper is the best looking non-Crew Timex in my book - Black Face, Oliveish Case, Black Face & Case, & White Face and Case. But it won't take a NATO, and it's a beast to even change Central style straps (one has to remove the pins). It's also got a plastic case, so it's not a nice watch by any stretch of the imagination.

I find those Expeditions to be ugly and more utilitarian in aesthetic.


----------



## rabidawg (Apr 14, 2009)

The "Darch" or "Daich" military watches, such as the one below, definitely fit the bill w/r/t price and look. There are some positive (and certainly some negative) reviews out there, so caveat emptor with any watch this inexpensive, of course.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Youngster said:


> I used have one, but broke it, while on an expedition.
> 
> LOL. John Daly, in the early days of tv, did an ad where the timex was strapped to the propeller of an outboard motor, and run in a barrel of water: "Takes a licking and keeps on ticking!" :biggrin2:


----------



## Youngster (Jun 5, 2008)

Coleman said:


> The basic Timex Camper is the best looking non-Crew Timex in my book - Black Face, Oliveish Case, Black Face & Case, & White Face and Case. But it won't take a NATO, and it's a beast to even change Central style straps (one has to remove the pins). It's also got a plastic case, so it's not a nice watch by any stretch of the imagination.
> 
> I find those Expeditions to be ugly and more utilitarian in aesthetic.


Now I want that one! Damn you coleman! 
It's too tempting. The battery ran out in my Hamilton Khaki Quartz (which is my normal everyday/casual watch, and another damn good option for OP) and now I'm thinking I should just buy a Timex instead of a new battery. 
That camper is just such a looker. :biggrin:


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

Make sure to stop by Amazon for it, Youngster. I have the one with the oliveish case and got it for around 25. It is the most comfortable watch I own (I've got sad, bony little wrists, so giant autos don't always work out the best for me). I'd say it is the perfect beater watch.

If I were you, I'd do both, get a battery for the Hamilton and get the Camper.


----------



## Youngster (Jun 5, 2008)

Coleman said:


> Make sure to stop by Amazon for it, Youngster. I have the one with the oliveish case and got it for around 25. It is the most comfortable watch I own. I'd say it is the perfect beater watch.
> 
> If I were you, I'd do both, get a battery for the Hamilton and get the Camper.


This is the real problem with Quartz watches- if your aren't wearing it, you are wasting the battery. I hate wasting batteries! Or wasting anything! I'm kinda just a weirdo about that.


----------



## chiamdream (Aug 7, 2009)

This thread reminds me that I've got one of these in my pile of things to sell:










I'll try to find it tonight and give the OP first dibs. I bought it at a Target a few years back; I can't imagine they'd have stopped making them.

And this doesn't satisfy the OP's criteria, but I bought one of these Timexes off of eBay to approximate the look of the J.Crew one. It was around $30 and I had the NATO strap. Model number is T40051.


----------



## Youngster (Jun 5, 2008)

chiamdream said:


> This thread reminds me that I've got one of these in my pile of things to sell:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude! What happened to you arm hair!?!


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

That Expedition has a very nice case, chiamdream. I don't think I'd seen it before. It's a good approximate of the J. Crew Timex for sure (despite the green dial).


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

chiamdream said:


>


My exact watch. Love it.

JB


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Joe Tradly said:


> My exact watch. Love it.
> 
> JB


I prefer that Timex also.

Any watch you can buy at the hardware store can't be all bad!!


----------



## fiddler (Apr 19, 2010)

chiamdream said:


> This thread reminds me that I've got one of these in my pile of things to sell:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks an awful lot like the Timex Easy Reader T204619J. It would be damn near perfect, by my standards, if they would get rid of the day/date.


----------



## 4dgt90 (Dec 2, 2009)

Ron_A said:


> Also, Smart Turnout offers a black and gold watch strap (their straps are "NATO" straps, and therefore are a little more expensive, and nicer, than those available from Central Watch, etc.):
> 
> https://www.smartturnout.com/produc...ndervilt-university-watch-and-watchstrap.html


ah this is exactly what I want and this is my school! thank you so much!


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm not a fan of the Easy Reader, and I can't exactly determine why.

I know I don't like the case; it's just too shiny in person, but there's something I don't like about the dial too. It might be the font.


----------



## tinytim (Jun 13, 2008)

Nico01 said:


> Unfortunately, the white face can pose a bit of an issue; most similar watches (especially the less expensive ones) have a black face.
> 
> The timex camper is the closest model to the j. crew one, here in white: https://www.amazon.com/Timex-T49101...r_1_5?ie=UTF8&s=watches&qid=1275979853&sr=8-5
> 
> ...


The Seiko for $86.00 looks great.


----------



## 4dgt90 (Dec 2, 2009)

Your white-faced watch is definitely something I'd be interested in. Would it fit the NATO strap that Ron_A posted? What's the size of the watch width and thickness? How's the case/crystal? any scratches? You can PM or email me - [email protected] , I check email much more frequently.

Thanks!



chiamdream said:


> This thread reminds me that I've got one of these in my pile of things to sell:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## About Town (Nov 17, 2004)

*Campmor*

Campmor hs a wenger field watch that might fit the bill and a dressier Timex


----------

